

Is There Any Doubt That Gov Chooses the Winners? - euroclydon
http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=16748

======
dreyfiz
This headline is poor. Here's my attempt at better: "Is the Fed artificially
propping up demand and prices for equities?"

~~~
chasingsparks
Alternatively,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_Group_on_Financial_Mark...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_Group_on_Financial_Markets)

I've never been very convinced on the alleged pervasiveness of the PPT. It
seems like a convenient catch-all in most cases (i.e. misattribution of an
error term.) That being said, the after-hours returns are a bit unnerving.

------
mynameishere
Correlation between US Dollar (UUP), gold (GLD), the s&p 500 (SPY), and the
Canadian dollar (FXC).

[http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&...](http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chdet=1262097000000&chddm=88511&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=NYSE:SPY;NYSE:GLD;NYSE:FXC&cmptdms=0;0;0&q=NYSE:UUP&ntsp=0)

The intraday correlation is beginning to break down, especially for gold (this
chart may be obsolete when you click it, so click 1d)

[http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&...](http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chdet=1262120400000&chddm=391&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=NYSE:SPY;NYSE:GLD;NYSE:FXC&cmptdms=0;0;0&q=NYSE:UUP&ntsp=0)

...but for a while, you could see a minute-by-minute inverse correlation
between the dollar and everything else.

~~~
byrneseyeview
There's an inverse correlation between the gold/dollar exchange rate and the
dollar/everything exchange rate?

------
joe_the_user
There has been a lot of chatter about this in various quarters. One notable
factor is quick, massive trades coming right before closing.

It's worth noting that the Plunge Protection Team was quite open at some
points at least. It was called "The Committee to Save The World" by Time
magazine in a cover story.

Global Research itself is a conspiracy site - perhaps the most sane conspiracy
site but still a conspiracy site.

------
sailormoon
Interesting article, although the submission title is awful.

The level of USG intervention in finance, industry, and possibly now the stock
market is beginning to remind me of Japan Inc of the '80s. America Inc anyone?

